# Leon cupra k1



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys

Jake from the uk, bagging another one of my cars, 


These are two of my previous cars......





















Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

On to this one, 2008 seat leon cupra

It's the same k04 engine found in the s3 with the s3 bigger brakes different to the golf, 

Currently it has a full turbo back exhaust, 90mm intake, walk kit 

Here's the car currently on coils


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

I lucked out on some used airlift struts and solenoid s for $100

the struts need a refurb kit, so i decided to paint them red, 



IMAG0816 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0815 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

bags and valves cleaned up.




also sorted out a digital gauge setup for the front of the car and started to buy bits to fabricate my controller.

id ordered a few bits off ebay, but todays spend was propper

accuair 3 gallon tank
110-145psi pressure switch
viair 380c compressor
air lift rar bags and brackets
two front strut rebuild kits

so with that little lot ordered i built the housing part of it

heres the main base and how it will sit in the wheel well


IMAG0843 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0845 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

after that i made a mount for the valves


IMAG0851 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

this will sit on top with the valves underneath hidden away with only the four shreader valves sticking up, the whole thing will be covered in grey carpet


IMAG0855 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0854 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


the plan is to have the tank at the back next to the rear panel, then the compressor on the right hand side

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

got a bit more done today, 

fitted threaded bar to lift the valves up


IMAG0880 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

then made a switch box, 

i bought an ali case and some switches, along with wire,

marked and drilled


IMAG0858 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

holes cut


IMAG0860 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

polished


IMAG0862 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

and built up


IMAG0876 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0877 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

after that i set about my digital display, i stumbled upon a system called tyrepal, its a wireless tyre pressure system works over 100psi with a funky display


IMAG0881 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

its going in the side vent

clear front added


IMAG0887 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

done


IMAG0885 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0882 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Love the ingenuity on all your Air builds Jake. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

box of goodies turned up today


IMAG0903 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

rear bags, comp and tank

mocked up how it will sit in the boot


IMAG0891 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

then added my outer case to the cntrol unit wires


IMAG0899 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

still waiting on the pressure switch and the rebuild kit, 

ive also wired the valves up, and then ran a bit of the pipe to the valves with tee's getting ready

im going to try and get the boot set up ready to bench test for leaks as soon as the compressor comes

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

done as much as i can now, stuck due to christmas post, pressure switch hasnt come so i cant bench test till after the new yr 

but ive done the bulk

here it is


IMAG0905 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0911 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0909 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

all mounted, may still rotate the tank more depending on the size of the tank, once ive pressure tested i can then hare wire it in place,

these are the wireless senders for the pressure gauge up front, there attached to schreder valves so should i have an issuse i can still air each corner induvidually


IMAG0908 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

IMAG0918 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0919 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0920 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

electrics sorted


IMAG0933 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG0936 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice opcorn:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

also built the struts up

took the old bits off, then cleaned and greased the parts as they went back on


IMAG1062 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG1064 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

pic of the strut built up dint come out, crappy phone.

then a nice tnt driver brought me this


IMAG1067 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

tripple r composites splitter 


the manifold is due tomorrow, then all i need is air line and i have pretty much everything i need to start installing it, 

in the next week or so ill finish off my boot mount, and get the wire through to the door for the controller with a view to fitting it next weekend


jake


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

had a change of heart with the controller, main reason being the wire has to go through the door but the leon uses the full lock block, no where for the wire to go

it would mean taking the door off, drilling a hole for the cable etc so i decided on a new location


IMAG1070 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

its the cup holder section under the mdf2

so i made a bracket, primed and painted


IMAG1068 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

this is the bracket in situe, i used foam tape under the bracket then bolted down, this wat we get no vibration. the steel is about 5mm thick lol


IMAG1085 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

and finally in its home..


IMAG1092 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

well propper pissed off right now, 

today is the first chance i have been able to test the front struts after fitting the rebuild kit....guess what one leaks real bad, sold by an ed38 member whos also in the trade to me as working, it needs a new bag which is over £100

cant trust nobody!!!!!!


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

well due to the spiraling cost of the air build, 

sticky valves that needed replacing ( they were foc - so cant complain)
blown bag, which i didnt know

i needed a valve setup, so went accuair, at the moment i just can afford £450 so went for the cheaper vu2 manifold, it means for the time being im setting up 2 way, but i can add another once i have the funds to go 4 way, im still running four lines to the bags....

heres how im at right now


IMAG1128 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

pressure switch is fitted and tested working, 


IMAG1130 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

the controller wiring ecu, all kept nice and neat. wires kept so when i sell or upgrade theres no problems


IMAG1136 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

and the top, showing the manifold, and just two pressure senders along with a gauge to show tank pressure

im about to buy the bag and water trap, then its a case of getting some time to build it all up,

jake


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Man, sorry to hear about all the problems you're having. I would be pretty upset myself with all that.

As for your build, I love the simple yet functional way you're going here. Everything looks nice and compact and not flashy in any way. I'm a fan of function and this build definitely has it. The less you can see the better in my opinion and I really like your setup for the controller and the gauge idea. It's going to be clean for sure!

I especially like what you did with the schrader valves so you can fill in case of emergency. I've had to this myself and it was a life saver. After seeing how you did it, I will probably do something similar. :thumbup:

Good luck on the rest of the build man. It looks like you're really starting to get there. I hope the rest goes more smoothly for you. :beer:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks man, it isn't worth it if it's easy lol. 

I'm now literally waiting on the new bag, sadly as my struts are gen1 no one in the UK stocks on, so a new one is on a plane coming across the pond to me. 

Then I can finally get it installed. 

I would of gone for a bigger tank if I didn't need boot space, need to get my goalie gear in the boot along with my boys stroller.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

well,

yesterday i touched all my chips in with 2k paint, today i decided to denib them with 2000 paper,

then i decided i may aswell do the lot, 

so test panel for smoothing out the orange peel was the wing,

first i cleaned it and then blocked followed by had flatted with wet 2000 paper.


IMAG1158 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

after that i wiped down and hit it with 3000 trizact on a da, followed by a 6000 trizact on da

this gives a semi gloss finish


IMAG1159 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

after that its the usual 3m fast cut process and a wax, this gives a really good refined and smooth finish 


IMAG1162 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

so into the car, same process cleaned, degreased, de tared etc

the car was blocked with 2000 wet, then washed
hand flatted with 2000 wet , then washed
3000 trizact with da , then washed
6000 trizact with da, then finally washed

i went over the full car giving me this.....


IMAG1163 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG1166 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG1169 by cuprajake1, on Flickr


IMAG1171 by cuprajake1, on Flickr

the polishing will be tomorrow or sat, tonight i have a cool matt yellow car 

jake


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

I really wish we had these in north america.

Nice work! Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

I took it a step further, I actually wet sanded the clear down removing the Orange peel effect in the paint. 

The discs will remove a lot of imperfections, but not the actual finish of the paint. 

I've just finished now, and the cars come out really well.

Numpty here forgot his dslr so only have a couple of pics off my phone. So hard to get any quality images really. 

Pics 


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr



Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

So in total I had. 

5hrs colour sanding and trizact 
10hrs machine polishing. 

Quite a long process but well worth the effort. 

Jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

Finally done, 

Install took about 8-10hrs give or take, 

Pics


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

The front needs sticking on our hunter machine to get it aligned, after that maybe some new front tyres

Jake


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh my


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

